# opening .sit files



## Dewey (Oct 21, 2008)

I downloaded some games for my sons older mac running 8.6 unable to open .sit files  I looked for software but they were .sit ,.dmg or zip I can't open them I tried stuff it unanarchiver but can't get them to work because they are all in a compressed format. Any suggestions ? I got these from a Vintage Mac site
Dwight


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 21, 2008)

StuffIt Expander will expand/decompress .sit files (that's what the extension ".sit" means: *S*tuff*It*).  Just drag the .sit file on top of the StuffIt Expander and StuffIt Expander will expand the files.

.dmg files aren't compatible with OS 8.6, so you'll have to expand/decompress those on a Mac OS X machine (just double-click the .dmg to "mount" it, copy the files from the mounted volume to your hard drive, and eject the mounted volume).

Same for .zip files -- Mac OS X-only for the moment, and just double-click to expand.


----------



## Dewey (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok so I need an extractor that will work with OS 8.6 anybody have an idea where to get one? All the older versions of stuffit have broken links and all the links that work are .dmg files or sit or hqx, which I  can't open either unless I am doing something wrong, which doesn't help because I can't open any one of them right now. All versions of the newer ones require OS X or higher. Kind of frustrating! I got the files from a vintage Mac site.You would think there would be a link to get software to open them. Any links to games that aren't compressed files? I am downloading them on my Presario XP unit via cable then burning them to CD the 7600/120 would be too slow to download I think anyway. If I can't get the software I may have to search for the games on disk.
Thanks
Dewey


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 21, 2008)

Check Pure Mac:
http://www.pure-mac.com


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 21, 2008)

Also, if I remember correctly, StuffIt Expander came with OS 8.6... or did it not?


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 21, 2008)

I believe Stuffit Expander came with Mac OS even until 9.2.2, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Dewey (Oct 21, 2008)

There is a stuffit engine on the unit but it doesn't work some kind of error message. I will have to look through some of my old OS software disc and see if I can find it. I tried Binhex but I could not get it to load. If I click on it  Claris opens and tells me can't find text. I tried to open them with my web browser I read you could do that but computer froze when it asked If I wanted to decompress file. I am quite a Mac newby so I could be doing it all wrong. How do I load binhex to open hqz files if I could do that I could at least open one version of Stuffit I downloaded for my version OS
dewey


----------



## Dewey (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi all I updated my Quadra840 the other day to 8.0 so it has Stuffit on it. almost all the .sit files still won't expand except for one which was newer version of stuffit go figuire and that won't open anything either. It recognizes them but when I click on expand in to a folder nada zip. Could it be that I downloaded them on a PC it corrupted them somehow? I don't have an internet connection to either Mac Quadra or Pwer mac7600 and it would be really slow since it would be a dial up and I have cable hooked up to my main computer which is a Compaq Presario  running XP.
Dewey


----------



## ora (Oct 22, 2008)

Downloaded on PC.... could it have stripped the resource fork of the files perhaps?


----------



## Dewey (Oct 22, 2008)

Well the next thing to try I guess is to hookup an internet acess and see if I download driectly to Mac and see if that works. I hope all this all worth the effort I seem to be chasing my tail with these projects. A simple plan to put games on my son's Power Mac and turn my Quadra into a recorder for my 78's and vinyl to clean them up. Maybe not so simple? I can't get my Jaz drive to work with the Quadra either.  sucky ducky
Dewey


----------

